# Which works do you own the most recordings of?



## woodwind_fan (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wondering which works you have several times over?

When I get the recording of my orchestra doing Mahler 1 back in March, I'll have 6 recordings (it's one of my favourite symphonies, and I kind of collect recordings... favourite is definitely CBSO/Rattle Live).

I also have Dvorak 9th four times over (and have the 2nd movement several more times from several compilation CDs).

Also, I have 4 complete cycles of Beethoven symphonies, and could probably make a 5th cycle out of individual recordings. I haven't listened to them all yet to decide which is my favourite.

And finally - over the past 4 months I have gone from never having heard of Messiaen's Turangalil-Symphonie to having performed it and acquiring 5 different recordings of it!!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is another treatment of the same topic.))


----------



## woodwind_fan (Sep 9, 2008)

Oops, my bad! I did have a brief scan to see if it had been done, evidently I missed it!


----------

